# Parrot and Chrome Yellow :D



## weneedaroom (Jan 6, 2008)

What you'll need:






Alright, so we're going to start with the eyes. If you prefer to do the rest of your face first, skip this section and go to the face. Personally this way is my favorite, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Start with a clean and naked eyelid. Whooo.




Now you're going to take Painterly paintpot and apply it to your brow bone. As you can see, mine isn't perfect. It doesn't have to be--this is just something for your highlight color to stick to.




Lucky Jade shadestick is going to be the base for the rest of the look. Apply this on your entire lid and to a bit above your crease.




Now, take an eyeshadow brush and pat (don't sweep! patting makes the color payoff better for this type of shadow.) Chrome Yellow eyeshadow onto the inner 1/3 of your eyelid. Also apply a bit onto the inner corner of your lower lid.




Now, take Parrot eyeshadow and apply it to the rest of the area Lucky Jade is currently covering and the other corners of your lower lid.




Take a little bit of Lime eyeshadow and apply it to your eyelid, below your crease, right next to Chrome Yellow.




Blend the Lime in a little so it's not so OMG green. 




Now you're going to put just a teensy bit of Lime on a blending brush and blend blend blend it into both the Chrome Yellow and Parrot.




Take some teal pigment and blend it into Parrot. This is just to make the color  more vibrant.




More blending of Teal.




Take some Aquadisiac and pat it onto the area Lime was. Blend it into Lime and a bit upward into Parrot/Teal.




Sweep some Golden Lemon pigment onto Chrome Yellow, just for some sparkle.




Pat some Black Tied eyeshadow onto the very corners of your eyelids.




Blend Black Tied into up and into your crease.




Now take a blending brush (with nothing on it) and sweep the top of all the shadows.  Blend blend blend until it's no longer a harsh line.




Highlight your brow bone with Vanilla pigment and blend it into the top of your other eyeshadow.




One last time, blend Vanilla into your shadow. It really makes the look seem more finished to get rid of any harsh lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Use a makeup remover to get rid of any fallout underneath the eye and create a nice clean line.




Pat some under eye concealer on and blend.




Line your lower lash line with Peacocky glitterliner and let it dry.




Line your upper lid with Peacocky glitterliner as well.




Curl and mascara your lashes and fill in your brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Onto the rest of that face! Start with a bare face, and your choice of primer or moisturizer. In this picture I'm wearing MAC's Prep and Prime which I love.




Now it's time to make the dumbest face you can think of and put on your foundation.




Much better. Blend your foundation out so it looks nice and natural.




Now, take some Margin blush on a blush brush and smile. Apply it in circular motions to the apples of your cheeks and outward toward your ears. Now, tap your blush brush and grab Northern Light Mineralized Skinfinish. Repeat the exact same step.




Grab your Shimmertime pigment and put a tiny bit on a blush brush and use it to highlight your cheeks. Sweep it on the tops of your cheekbones and upwards.




It should end up looking like so.




Now, lips. Line your bare lips with Subculture lipliner. You don't need to make a super harsh line, we're going for softness.




Take a lip brush and use it to paint Myth lipstick onto your lips. Myth is a very llight lipstick, so the lip brush helps you to control the coverage and make it more sheer.




When you've filled your entire lips with Myth, apply one coat of Oyster Girl lipglass. And you're DONE!

Pictures of the final look:


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 6, 2008)

WOOT! I love it.. im gonna have to try that!


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

soo gorgeous!!!! thanks for the tut!! i have to try it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 6, 2008)

Another superb look!  Love it!


----------



## ppalada (Jan 6, 2008)

great job!! i love it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 6, 2008)

love it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2008)

i can tell you worked hard on this. I'm proud of you! good work!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jan 6, 2008)

This is incredible!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Jan 6, 2008)

Great tutorial!! Thanks!


----------



## stephie06 (Jan 6, 2008)

this is absolutely gorgeous! i'm in love with your tuts! good luck


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wonderful tutorial...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Hottttt!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

You look incredible!  Amazing tut, thanks.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your collage of products at the top! so cute and easy to figure out!


----------



## Jot (Jan 7, 2008)

wow! amazing look and amazing tut!


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 7, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for the tut!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 7, 2008)

amazing tut! i should try this !


----------



## Ciara (Jan 9, 2008)

amazing blending skills....great tut


----------



## entipy (Jan 11, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful colours and great blending. I really like how organized and clear your pictures are. Thank you for this wonderful tutorial


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 12, 2008)

What an excellent tutorial! Love your makeup


----------



## sweetyseason (Jan 14, 2008)

so amazing skill，nice，nice，nice


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 14, 2008)

I love this, very nice.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

Great tutorial.  And your eyebrows are amazing.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome tut!


----------



## Dani (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so using this when I go out tomorrow


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 27, 2008)

You've used all my favorite colors! I really need to try this look out sometime! Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2008)

love this combo!


----------



## pichima (Feb 4, 2008)

amazing tut!!!!

you're so talented


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 4, 2008)

Gorgeous, great job.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 5, 2008)

one of the best tutorials i've seen.. thank you very much!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

This look is amazing, I have so got to get Chrome Yellow now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG I love those colours!!


----------



## nekoneko (Feb 7, 2008)

Amazing result!!! :O


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 12, 2008)

This is such a gorgeous tutorial!!!  You did a killer job with it!


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 22, 2008)

*love the colors well done good job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Jun 22, 2008)

Beautiful,nice blending. The shadow suits you!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 22, 2008)

Very pretty! Great tut, thanx


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's so pretty


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

i love it <3


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks! An awesome look!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 24, 2008)

I love it! Thank you!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome tut!!
looks HOT


----------

